# D & M Auto Body



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

New shop in Bakersfield, CA 

D & M Auto Body 
414 Chico Street
Bakersfield, CA 93305
(661) 323-0603

Been in business for 15 Years, Paul Dominguez. Give him a call does excellent work. [email protected]

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pr...100000563538312

 Paul has pictures up on his facebook page of his work.


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

post his pictures up in here homie


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Dec 18 2010, 08:01 PM~19364414
> *New shop in Bakersfield, CA
> 
> D & M Auto Body
> ...


hey thats my primo..... :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Dec 21 2010, 10:51 PM~19391093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man pauls blazer u to bump hard....u got the lowrider mag it was in chuck?


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 25 2010, 09:53 AM~19417477
> *man pauls blazer u to bump hard....u got the lowrider mag it was in chuck?
> *


Yes it did, that Blazer was filled with speakers! Nah I dont have the magazine but I remember the shoot was in front of the Hellmar in Delano on high street I believe.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks for letting people know


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dm_autobody_@Apr 18 2011, 10:54 AM~20364905
> *thanks for letting people know
> *


Thanks for looking out, You do nice work. TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dm_autobody_@Apr 18 2011, 10:54 AM~20364905
> *thanks for letting people know
> *


Answer ur phone :uh:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dm_autobody_@Apr 18 2011, 10:54 AM~20364905
> *thanks for letting people know
> *



No problem Paul. Hey you gonna be at the shop this friday? I have another car I needed to get a quote on. It is actually my grandmothers car, she got in a accident two weeks ago. It is a 87 Cutlass Supreme, she got hit pretty bad on the rear passenger side. Hit me up if you can I get off work on friday at 3pm and I was gonna stop by the shop after work with the car. 661-703-3091

I also have another guy that I am sending your way with an 85 El Camino, one of my coworkers. 

Chuck


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 19 2011, 08:01 AM~20372339
> *Answer ur phone :uh:
> *


u calling the shop phone or my cell


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Post some more of those badazz pics of the rides in the shop Paul :biggrin: Im picking up Grandmas Cutlass on sunday and will be dropping it off next monday or tuesday for you.


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/cam pics 022.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

whats up Paul did you get that picture I sent?


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

yes im waiting for the guy to come in so ill hit you up when he comes through


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Paul, 

Take good care of Grandma's Hopper! Thanks again.....I also need to get her top done so if you know of any interior shops that you work with let me know.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@May 6 2011, 10:21 PM~20501276
> *Paul,
> 
> Take good care of Grandma's Hopper! Thanks again.....I also need to get her top done so if you know of any interior shops that you work with let me know.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

:biggrin: Grandma's pride and joy needs that D & M Auto Body treatment.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dm_autobody_@May 2 2011, 09:12 AM~20465926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: what's up Paul


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

T T T :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

how much for a bike?


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

come by and i can take a look at 414 chico st bakersfieldl 3230603


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

come by and i can take a look at it 414 chico st Bakersfield 323 0603


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> :biggrin: Grandma's pride and joy needs that D & M Auto Body treatment.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Before:









After:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Came out clean Paul....Ill post some of the finished product tomorrow! 

































Paul gotz skills...hit him up! D& M Auto Body 661-323-0603 Bakersfield, CA


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

What's up Paul


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Post those pictures you got of the finished car Paul.


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

​TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT what's up Paul


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

pablito , hows the paint business treating you ? for me its to frikin cold . hope everything is well , al rato :inout:


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

dm_autobody said:


>



really nice! what color is that?


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

mustang color


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

if anyone looking to paint your rides check out my facebook its under paul dominguez any work would be appreciated


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

nice primo


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:uffin:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

View attachment 436334
View attachment 436338
View attachment 436342


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

View attachment 436334
View attachment 436338
View attachment 436342


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Looking good Paul! Tell the owner of that Olive Green Tahoe to get some new rims.


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

lol i know huh


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup primo....whats new


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

same o bull jus looking for a painters helper and need to try to hustle up more work have to keep my doors open


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

good seeing u yesterday...time to get back to work:run:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah i know so you have a shop here bakers too


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

whats good, got a question need some insight on something....Im renting out a booth at a local shop and have a painter traveling here to lay some patterns and thats it, the shop wants to charge a lil over 2gs to clear, wetsand and buff. he said he would have to use the expensive clear for that kind of paint job...does it really matter what kind of clear they use and is that paying too much???


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

the price is not that bad 2gs sounds good if they clear and buff if they are going over patterns they have to clear more than once


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

WHAT COLOR?


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

red base with red toner with pearl


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE KANDY? NICE JOB


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:b4
after


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

any more pics of work???


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

clean


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah check out my facebook its under paul dominguez


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

dm_autobody said:


> yeah check out my facebook its under paul dominguez


I dont got facebook any more no use in it:dunno:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 488607
> View attachment 488610
> View attachment 488611
> View attachment 488614
> View attachment 488615


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

are u the person who called up about painting an impala from fresno?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

did u get it fixed or still shopping


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

dm_autobody said:


> did u get it fixed or still shopping


still shopping:yes:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

ok cool let me know


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

we got to meet:yes:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

ill post a tahoe we painted candy let me know when you want to meet


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

cant wait to see the candy paint:thumbsup:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

whats the color on that crotch rocket?


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

candy brandywine


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ProjectMatt said:


> whats the color on that crotch rocket?










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: Nice work


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## suicide gator (Aug 4, 2012)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 410840
> View attachment 410841
> View attachment 410842
> View attachment 410843
> View attachment 410844



:thumbsup:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

Repainted the all the black and stripped rt side and repainted the orange on rt side


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

t
t
t


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

*Kandy Wild Cherry*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 587236
> View attachment 587237
> View attachment 587238
> View attachment 587239
> ...


Damn that looks clean


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 340801
> View attachment 340802
> View attachment 340803
> View attachment 340804
> ...


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 463267
> View attachment 463268
> View attachment 463270
> View attachment 463271
> ...


what color is this? looks good


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: straight


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

*07 Chevy GMC- Organic Green*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 607206
> View attachment 607207
> View attachment 607208
> View attachment 607209
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FLAKE SALE:thumbsup:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## BAREFOOT (Apr 1, 2013)

PAUL JR AND SENIOR HAVE BEEN PAINTING MY CUSTOMS FOR YEARS, THE CHOPPED GOLD 50 OLDS FAST BACK ON HERE IS THE LAST ONE THEY DID FOR ME. THERE GOING TO BE DOING MY CHOPPED 1948 PONTIAC FAST BACK SOON. IF YOU WANT GOOD GUYS TO DEAL WITH AND DO KILLER WORK TALK TO THEM.
BAREFOOT


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks barefoot for compliment


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BAREFOOT said:


> PAUL JR AND SENIOR HAVE BEEN PAINTING MY CUSTOMS FOR YEARS, THE CHOPPED GOLD 50 OLDS FAST BACK ON HERE IS THE LAST ONE THEY DID FOR ME. THERE GOING TO BE DOING MY CHOPPED 1948 PONTIAC FAST BACK SOON. IF YOU WANT GOOD GUYS TO DEAL WITH AND DO KILLER WORK TALK TO THEM.
> BAREFOOT


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 637086
> View attachment 637087
> View attachment 637090
> View attachment 637091
> ...










nice he is changing the wheels though?:thumbsup:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

hope so


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


man clean that shop up :ugh:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

thats not my shop


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

dm_autobody said:


> thats not my shop


i know its mine


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

lol haha


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

before.... :nicoderm: after






:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

View attachment 667778


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

that candy blue came out nice paul:shocked:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

*67 impala*

View attachment 668040
View attachment 668041
View attachment 668042
View attachment 668043


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 668050
> View attachment 668051
> View attachment 668052
> View attachment 668053
> ...


:thumbsup:looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 668050
> View attachment 668051
> View attachment 668052
> View attachment 668053
> ...


That's came out clean


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> That's came out clean


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BAREFOOT said:


> PAUL JR AND SENIOR HAVE BEEN PAINTING MY CUSTOMS FOR YEARS, THE CHOPPED GOLD 50 OLDS FAST BACK ON HERE IS THE LAST ONE THEY DID FOR ME. THERE GOING TO BE DOING MY CHOPPED 1948 PONTIAC FAST BACK SOON. IF YOU WANT GOOD GUYS TO DEAL WITH AND DO KILLER WORK TALK TO THEM.
> BAREFOOT


Seen this one in person one night, nice ride


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> Seen this one in person one night, nice ride


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

*1955 Chevy*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 677402
> View attachment 677403
> View attachment 677404
> View attachment 677405
> ...










:h5:


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

sweeeet ride


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## nos1962 (Jul 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

How's that 61 rag coming along? :thumbsup:


----------



## dm_autobody (Jan 7, 2011)

good do u have a color yet?


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

dm_autobody said:


> good do u have a color yet?


I have chosen main color of car now trying to pick final color for stripe... Thanks for the hard work. :thumbsup:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll be seeing you soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> New shop in Bakersfield, CA
> 
> D & M Auto Body
> 414 Chico Street
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 668050
> View attachment 668051
> View attachment 668052
> View attachment 668053
> ...




nice!


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> nice!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BrandonMajestics said:


> ttt:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

What's up Paul


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)

what up dm auto body. whats the starting price on a stock white paint job. trying to refresh my paint to o.g. and take door bumper trim off






. hit me back up


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)

dm_autobody said:


> View attachment 340801
> View attachment 340802
> View attachment 340803
> View attachment 340804
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Si Se Puede cc said:


> what up dm auto body. whats the starting price on a stock white paint job. trying to refresh my paint to o.g. and take door bumper trim off
> View attachment 1018905
> . hit me back up










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

How's the projects coming along?:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

